# Kindle as Art Object



## LTM (Jun 29, 2010)

I love my Kindle, but I also love my antiquarian books. Here's an image of the K2 being treated as an art object on a shelf of great old books. This was created as an image to be used in our *It's All Words!* video - http://www.arbeitenzeit.com/Video_ItsAllWords.html - which starts with storytelling around the fire and indicates the role of publishing over time (its point is that it's the _story_ we crave and not the means of delivery). As the video progresses toward today, it includes images of not only the Kindle but also many other ereaders. As it turned out, this particular Kindle image wasn't used, so we're sharing it here.










We think it's pretty cool, but then we're crazy for Kindle.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I really like that! Any chance I could get an original size version (or at least 824x1200) without a watermark to turn it into a screensaver?


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

That's great!


----------

